# Inexpensive car phone holder



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay guys.... This may seem TOTALLY *******, but I saw the link on a recent FB post and HAD to try it. It actually works VERY well! I have a very large phone, and it holds it so I can use navigation, hands free talking, and scroll through music. I have since added black pipe cleaner to the metal arms... Here are some pics and the link.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kevindanger/54-uses-for-binder-clips-that-will-change-your-lif-555z?s=mobile


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That is pretty ingenious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I checked out that link...awesome! The beer organizer for the fridge, the ipad stand, holy ****!


-mac-


----------

